# Saugeye @ Burr Oak?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I've been receiving conflicting reports that Burr Oak is still being stocked with saugeye.

Does anyone know if this is true?

I intend on doing a lot more fishing there this year, mostly for bass, but, saugeye would be a plus.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

The ODNR had a stocking program there at one time but due to lower than expected success and survival rates they discontinued the Saugeye stocking there several years ago, some reports claim they can still be caught but in the 10 years that I've been fishing it I've never seen one caught. But that doesn't mean they aren't in there in limited numbers. It's kinda sad too because i figured that would be a good lake to stock them in. I don't know what the reason was for the failure but I'm sure if you dug deep enough you could get the answer.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I think they were losing too many to the spillway and the bass.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They Do not stock Burr Oak with Sauger anymore, I Fish is Correct , To many were going out the Spillway during high water. The last one I caught from there was 4 years ago , But did see a Guy pull 3 through the ice 2 years ago at Dock 4 by the rangers boat building.
Back in 95-2000 Burr Oak was an awesome place to fish for Sauger. But not any more. Now its Down to being a Great Catfish Lake and a Good Bass Lake


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We haven't fished Burr Oak much the past three years I'm not much of a catfisherman and I only bass fish once in a while and when I do it's usually in farm ponds or I'll hit the Muskingum river for hybrid striped bass in between walleye/sauger trips. I have turned more towards the rivers lately for Sauger and Walleye. Although I still hit my local inland lakes for Saugeyes too.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

saugeyesam said:


> Although I still hit my local inland lakes for Saugeyes too.


Care to share some tips/patterns? I used to do pretty well on the saugeyes at Burr Oak, but since I've moved to the western side of the state, I can't seem to put anything together here. Inland lake wise, I mostly fish Rocky Fork, Paint Creek, and Ceasars Creek. I do get a few from Ceasars, but that pattern can't really be applied anywhere else, as it has to do more with the way the lake is layed out, the same with my patterns for Burr Oak, in that they were kinda site specific. Rocky and Paint gets huge stockings, but I just can't seem to find them.


----------



## Faba (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to fished the dam around five years ago and i have caught a few between the 8" and 10" range under the spillway between the plant and the big tree if its still there with 2" to 3" curly tailed grubs. Also i have caught a nice 20" plus on a flathead minnow up off the point on next off the damn. Again that was five years ago.


----------

